# outdoor toilet training for cats



## rjpunter (May 19, 2008)

hello, i am new to this forum and come with a question that is really bugging my partner and i. we have 2 cats and a medium sized garden. we have removed the cats litter tray from the house and encouraged our pets to go outside. however, they seem to go to the toilet wherever they want not where we want them to. their favorite place is on the lawn. we have tried covering the lawn with netting but this hasn't put them off. is there any way we can train our cays to go to the toilet somewhere else.? what if we opened up a bed of soil for them and put some cat litter in it? and would we still have to clean it out? please, please help, we love our cats but we also love our home and our garden too


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

hi and welcome to the forum,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,we have a cat section so if you ask there someone may be able to help you,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## catzndogz (Mar 12, 2008)

hi & welcome


----------



## XtremeLady (May 19, 2008)

never, never rub cats nose in it gradually move litter tray out side - not completly remove - the ones with lids r great and can be put outside without fear of rain


----------



## jerome (May 19, 2008)

> never, never rub cats nose in it


Why not?! I didn't mean to cover its whole face of crap or wee. It's a punishment and they learn. 
If it's a kitten you teach it when it's very young and there's no problem. But if they're too old and had never been taught good "manner", that one works.


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2008)

jerome said:


> 1st thing: how old are your cats? Hopefully they're young so it won't be too hard to teach them.
> 
> Teaching cats is easy: each time they do it at the wrong place, put their nose in it and take them to where they should do it. Also slap them (gently but make sure they understood their mistakes). They'll learn pretty quickly!


Another ridiculous person who thinks slapping and rubbing faces in mess will train a cat!If you want something to train get a dogperhaps you should have considered litter trays before you took on a cat.


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*OMG!! are you for real!! You don't stick the cats nose in it or slap them!!!

If you really don't want the litter trays in the house is there some kind of shelter or a shed you could put them in ? that way the cats will use them outside and not your garden. *


----------



## Schimmel (May 17, 2008)

Totally agree with Clare and Selk. You do NOT slap cats or rub their noses in it. That is cruel, it teaches the cats absolutely nothing. Mother cats never smack their kittens when they misbehave. 

For the person who originally posted the message, yes, giving them their own bit of soil will probably work. Our own cats have access to a very large cat run and we put decking in it, however, we left a very small patch of soil for them as well because even though they all use the indoor litter trays, they also like to toilet in the soil. In my situation, yes I do have to go and pick it up daily. So give them a large patch of soil, put some of their litter in there as you suggested, and when you think they want to go to the toilet, take them to that particular spot and show them as this will help encourage them to use it. You may have to take them to that spot periodically but they will soon get the hang of it. And if you then find a cat poop on the lawn where you don't want it, scoop it up, and then put it in their "toilet" area as that will also encourage them to use that spot only. When kittens are litter training and they have their little "accidents", by picking up the mess and putting it in their trays, it encourages them to use the tray as it has the scent of their own mess in it. Hope this helps.


----------



## jerome (May 19, 2008)

I didn't say proper slap it but I meant more like a pat on the head or body.



> Another ridiculous person who thinks slapping and rubbing faces in mess will train a cat!


Thanks for that.

Did you at least read what I wrote?

And I said teaching, which is different from training.

Anyway, I don't have time to argue and I'm not here for that.

Here's a bit of history:
We used to have cats but never taught them to do their needs in a tray. While sleeping overnight in the garage we always found crap and wee against walls. 
By TEACHING them the way I described they learned from their mistakes and were forever clean.
Doing in the garden doesn't bother me at all and it's good for your vegetables.

We've also learned from our mistakes. From now on, when we have a new kitten (which is every 7-8 years) we teach 'em to be clean. Each time we see it's about to do it, we take it to the tray and we'll never need to make it smells (I softened it just for you) its things.
Teach it young, teach it good.

Satisfied now?

At least I don't hurt them like some people take pleasure to do so.


----------



## Lynsey (Apr 13, 2008)

Sorry Jerome still think you are somewhat misguided!

I have rescued cats who have not been litter trained and I have NEVER rubbed their noses in it or slapped them no matter how gently or where. You should never rub a cats face in its faeces as the ammonia can burn their faces.

Go read up on how to look after a cat!


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

i agree with clare and lyndsey,
would you like to have your face rubbed in it!!!!!


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

jerome said:


> 1st thing: how old are your cats? Hopefully they're young so it won't be too hard to teach them.
> 
> Teaching cats is easy: each time they do it at the wrong place, put their nose in it and take them to where they should do it. Also slap them (gently but make sure they understood their mistakes). They'll learn pretty quickly!


You've got to be kidding.

I teach my cats to behave in a proper fashion without the need for cruelty.

Sue


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> hello, i am new to this forum and come with a question that is really bugging my partner and i. we have 2 cats and a medium sized garden. we have removed the cats litter tray from the house and encouraged our pets to go outside. however, they seem to go to the toilet wherever they want not where we want them to. their favorite place is on the lawn. we have tried covering the lawn with netting but this hasn't put them off. is there any way we can train our cays to go to the toilet somewhere else.? what if we opened up a bed of soil for them and put some cat litter in it? and would we still have to clean it out? please, please help, we love our cats but we also love our home and our garden too


You may already know that the litter tray has to be clean, a cat will not use a tray twice.

I would try bringing the litter tray back in and put soil in it. Once they get use to that move it outside but also have an area where they can go. It will become instinctive as they like to dig a hole first, with two cats you will need quite a large area for them as they won't toilet in a recently used spot.

Other forum members may have different ideas, what works for some doesn't necessarily work for others.

Sue


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2008)

jerome said:


> Satisfied now?


No! I can't believe you actually think that is an acceptable way to treat a cat or kitten. It's unbelievable how misguided some people are.


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Well, all I can say is, god help any poor animals he may have!!!*


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2008)

jerome said:


> I didn't say proper slap it but I meant more like a pat on the head or body.
> 
> Thanks for that.
> 
> ...


cats rarley need to be shown how to use the litter tray,most instinctively use it from as early as 4 weeks old,when they start on solids.If you didnt provide a tray in the garage im not surprised they pooed everywhere!cats arent like dogs,that need teaching to be clean!the "cat master" needs to do some more research


----------



## rjpunter (May 19, 2008)

thank you for what sounds like a sensible suggestion (one of the very few on this forum)
i can't believe some of the things people are recommending. there seems to be a clear distinction between cat owners and cat lovers


----------



## rjpunter (May 19, 2008)

thank you for a sensible suggestion. i like the edea of putting the poo from the lawn into their soil too. the cats are 2 1/2 and 8 years old by the way. the people who suggested putting down tiger,dog or even horse poo seem a bit wierd. that would defeat the object and give us even more poo to clear up. by the way, why would we have to clean out there soil patch? can't it just by turned into the earth?


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

I have had untrained cats as adults and just fit in with them - putting litter trays where they have accidents and popping cat in litter when it looks like it may be about to go. I moved litter outside and then popped litter where I wanted them to go - probably rather carelessly - just chucked contents of tray in corner of garden but worked.
All my cats have happily used the garden but if they're used to nice clean litter they may expect the same in garden so I filled an old sandpit with soft soil and occasionally gave it a scoop out just like the indoors litter tray but nowhere near as often.
In my opinion punishing them in any way is a cruel and a waste of time - I want my cats to like me.

Ems


----------



## sophoscar (Apr 25, 2008)

Emstarz said:


> I have had untrained cats as adults and just fit in with them - putting litter trays where they have accidents and popping cat in litter when it looks like it may be about to go. I moved litter outside and then popped litter where I wanted them to go - probably rather carelessly - just chucked contents of tray in corner of garden but worked.
> All my cats have happily used the garden but if they're used to nice clean litter they may expect the same in garden so I filled an old sandpit with soft soil and occasionally gave it a scoop out just like the indoors litter tray but nowhere near as often.
> In my opinion punishing them in any way is a cruel and a waste of time - I want my cats to like me.
> 
> Ems


I did the same thing with my old two cats. They would not go outside and when i did try that it seemed to work. We put the tray in the corner of the garden and from then on they never did anything inside so litter inside was empty.My cat now just goes outside without any help.


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2008)

Mine just gradually started going outside by themselves, until they no longer used the litter tray indoors, although it is still available to them if they want to use it!


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2008)

Although some people claim cats will not use a tray more than once,mine all do! so this is not nessasarily the case for all cats.


----------



## Lynsey (Apr 13, 2008)

clare7577 said:


> Although some people claim cats will not use a tray more than once,mine all do! so this is not nessasarily the case for all cats.


I have 4 that use it more than once and Smudge who can't possibly use her tray again even if she has only done a pee!!! Yep they are all different!


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Same here, most of mine will use a tray more than once, they all have their favourite trays too, lol.*


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Actually thinking about it seriously Jasper and Sushi as kittens didn't like a clean litter tray. I didn't realise either everytime I cleaned it they both soiled it. I cleaned it straight away and they jumped in again. I remember saying to hubby what am I going to do I go back to work tomorrow. There was less to clean from leaving them than cleaning it every time.

As you will see from the pictures on my new thread the litter tray is right by their toys as they get use to using it I will move it to the hall way and then the kitchen. Its a good job we don't have visitors, just everyone on the forum. lol

Sue


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2008)

Mine didn't care about having a clean litter tray either! 

Aren't cats supposed to like going in private too? Mine aren't bothered, they do it anytime with anyone around!


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> Mine didn't care about having a clean litter tray either!
> 
> Aren't cats supposed to like going in private too? Mine aren't bothered, they do it anytime with anyone around!


I heard that too, the stray I took in I was told yack you have to feel under and between cupboards because they do it where you can't see it. I haven't come across that, maybe if there isn't a litter tray they will hide it best they can. Don't know.

Our kittens fair stick a claw up at Duke while they are doing their business. They are not a bit bashful.

Sue


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2008)

both my litter trays are in the bathroom quite often theres 3 of us on the loos and also when im in the bath harry usually decides to drop a stinker


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

clare7577 said:


> both my litter trays are in the bathroom quite often theres 3 of us on the loos and also when im in the bath harry usually decides to drop a stinker


lol, brilliant.

That's what it is all about - live and let live. We have very few rules in our house so they are easy to stick to and no-one gets upset. 

Sue


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

> Mine aren't bothered, they do it anytime with anyone around!


*Haha, yea, usually at the most inconvenient time too!! *


----------



## Goldie1 (May 24, 2010)

I can empathise very much with your distress and your desires to give the cats a good home but keep it as a home for yourselves as humans too.

It is unusual for cats to toilet on a lawn. I write this because usually they will conceal their ' products ' by scraping soil over the matter; whether urine or faeces; something not possible on a lawn.

So, the first thought I have is that this is distressed behaviour from them, probably because their ' safe ' toilet has been removed. I can suggest two things: First always keep a little tray in the house anyway or use the toilet training programme now that you have got rid of the litter tray - have a look at it on the net to see what you both think. It is responsible ownership anyway to give them toilet facilities but also when it is very wet in winter the soil idea - and unless they have galoshes this will be inevitable - will give you muddy footprints to share. And if there is danger around they will need somewhere indoors that is safe for them, or if they are ill or just tired and not wanting to go outside.

I should like to have a cat compost toilet alongside one for me as even with the advertised (human) toilet training program as we are all still using water but that is in the future as we all still live in a brick house!

Hope this helps.


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

My cats both use the garden but still have their tray in case they need to go either at night or if i have to go out you cannot expect a cat to hold on if they need to go and although my 2 prefer the garden they do still use the tray on occations i really think they should have the choice also i clean where my cats go in the garden every day it doesn't take a minute 

viv xx


----------

